# Continental Tubular Tire Question



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure where else this question can go, but since these tubulars are on an R3, I guess good enough. 

I've been riding on a pair of Reynolds Carbon Tubulars with Continental Sprinter tires. These are the original pair that I've been using, never had tubulars before. They have around 2500 miles on them. I've had to remove the tires a few times, my rims were rebuilt, I had to change valve extenders, etc. Now it seems that the woven material on the undersurface of the tire, basically the interface material between the rubber tire and the tubular tape/rim is peeling at its edges. It would be easy enough to just glue into place, and from the looks of the tire tread I think I have another 1000 miles left in these puppies. However conceptually is this safe? 

Just wondering what others thought or if anyone has ever noticed this problem. 

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Do a search over at weight weenies. I think the glue that holds the base tape ( black) on the Conti's is like a super glue or something similar. I personally dislike Conti's due to the fact they are hard to install, ride like shyt and the base tape tears off easily. I',ve tried the Sprinters, Comps and Sprinter Gatorskins. I do use the Gatorskins as my training tires and bad weather tires due to the fact they are basically bombproof. Normal tires are Veloflex carbons or Vittorias.( Carbons ride the best).


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Barge Cement*



mobileops said:


> ...It would be easy enough to just glue into place...


As I recall folks use Barge Cement to do this. Or you might go here:

http://www.tirealert.com/



tirealert said:


> ...We also just install new base tape for $8 per tire...


----------



## mobileops (Oct 20, 2007)

I threw it in the garbage and opened a new one. Just too messy with the glue. Got it all over the place and it didn't look good at all. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

